# Lunch??  N. Fulton/Forsyth/Cherokee/Gwinnett



## JR (Oct 3, 2006)

After an attempt last Friday, how about we try again???  I couldn't make it, and I know others couldn't but think it would be good to try again.... Let's 'firm up' a day and place around 11:30 or 12:00, maybe on a Friday....  Either in Alpharetta/Cumming/Suwanee area....  

Any ideas??


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 3, 2006)

Well all the locations you mentioned I think alpharetta or cumming would be best.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2006)

Due to a quirk in my schedule, I am unable to make Fridays at this time.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Well all the locations you mentioned I think alpharetta or cumming would be best.


 
Suwanee is the only one that works for me.


----------



## JR (Oct 3, 2006)

Well ANY day works for me.... AND just about any location within where was mentioned... Why not meet on 141 somewhere in south Forsyth/Suwanee... There's a Taco Mac there....


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 3, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Suwanee is the only one that works for me.



What you tryin to change the venue because you cant take the pressure?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 3, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> What you tryin to change the venue because you cant take the pressure?



Just trying to be consistent in my disagreements with you.  

Somebody just plan it.  If it's close enough I'll be there.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 3, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Just trying to be consistent in my disagreements with you.
> 
> Somebody just plan it.  If it's close enough I'll be there.



ok
I agree with phil just plan it.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 3, 2006)

If it's gonna be on a Friday, how 'bout the 13th of October ??


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 3, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> If it's gonna be on a Friday, how 'bout the 13th of October ??


I'm skeered!   



 
Any day is as good or bad as any other to me.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 3, 2006)

What time and place?


----------



## JR (Oct 4, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> If it's gonna be on a Friday, how 'bout the 13th of October ??



That Friday is fine... OR even this Friday!  Would south Forsyth, i.e. 141 area be ok with most?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 9, 2006)

Is this shindig on for this Friday ?? If so, where and when??


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 9, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Is this shindig on for this Friday ?? If so, where and when??



Thats what I d like to know.


----------



## LJay (Oct 9, 2006)

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JR (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, fine!  It's on!!!!!  I don't know 'specific' places... Let's take a count of who, and general location... I.E. Cumming?  141 (S. Forsyth/Suwanee) area, or N. Alpharetta....  Let's get a general local FIRST, then hammer out the eating place!

I'll go ahead and say, 11:30 Friday, 13th!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm in !! Cumming area is OK with me, either somewhere around 141 or Hwy. 20 exit off 400.


----------



## JR (Oct 9, 2006)

Alright... Well I know there is a Taco Mac at the corner of 141 and Brookwood, there at the Target/Home Depot!  But it is 4.5-5 miles from 400 (towards Suwanee)....  OR, ANYWHERE around 400/20 in Cumming...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 9, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Alright... Well I know there is a Taco Mac at the corner of 141 and Brookwood, there at the Target/Home Depot!  But it is 4.5-5 miles from 400 (towards Suwanee)....  OR, ANYWHERE around 400/20 in Cumming...
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Is that a mexican place???











  Ill be there if its ok with everbody else.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 9, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Is that a mexican place???



Branch does like them Mexican joints...


----------



## JR (Oct 9, 2006)

Taco Mac isn't really mexican, more like WINGS, but you can get a burrito if you wanted... Otherwise good WINGS and burgers!!!!!

Will this place be OK for MOST?  Who is in, Friday morning around 11:30ish?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 9, 2006)

Can't do it this Friday. 
Unexpected visit from out of state brother.   

Y'all have fun and report back please.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 10, 2006)

If any of you are in the Alpharetta area on a daily basis and would like to get lunch sometime PM me. I work for the city of Alpharetta and would enjoy getting to know a few of you guys. Any day of the week is fine by me I just need to know early in the morning or the day before so that I can make arrangements to meet up with any of you.


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Brooker, I'm the same way, I can meet ANY day with y'all... Alpharetta, Suwanee, or Cumming area!


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Branch, Dutch, y'all in for Friday??? Now that Phil is out, we could do Cumming instead of trying to 'bend over backwards' for Phil by doing Suwanee!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Branch, Dutch, y'all in for Friday??? Now that Phil is out, we could do Cumming instead of trying to 'bend over backwards' for Phil by doing Suwanee!!!!!!!!


Hey!!!     I was JOKING!   

Y'all have a big time and please report back.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

Cumming or Suwanee works better than Alpharetta for me personally.


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:


> Hey!!!     I was JOKING!
> 
> Y'all have a big time and please report back.



Yea, yea, yea!!!!     We will... Just so hard to satisfy a cajun!


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright... Will Cumming 'rule out' anyone?????

Anyone have any dietary conditions?    Cause if you do, don't plan on joining us!!!!     How about the mexican resturant that was chosen the last time when everyone bailed.... Otherwise, we could even do like an Applebees or whatever is up there, I'm not familiar with specific places.... Those of you who are, choose a place for god's sakes!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

There's just about anything you would want right around the 400 exit. If Mexican food is the choice, then the La Cuezuela (sp) is probably the place to go. 
I recently dined at a place called "Up the Creek", which is very close to the aforementioned Mexican eating establishment, and it was very good and reasonably priced. Either one is OK with me, or something else entirely. I'm not picky, just piggy..


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

What about Gwinnett folks? Does anyone eat lunch around Duluth?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Branch, Dutch, y'all in for Friday??? Now that Phil is out, we could do Cumming instead of trying to 'bend over backwards' for Phil by doing Suwanee!!!!!!!!




Friday won't work for me under normal circumstances. This Friday, I'm taking off to do some things before the muzzleloader season opens on Saturday. But I'll make it some other time.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> What about Gwinnett folks? Does anyone eat lunch around Duluth?



Every day.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Every day.



Me too. Maybe we can have a Gwinnett gathering one day.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Me too. Maybe we have a Gwinnett gathering one day.



Me three.  Mind if I join you?  Let me know when and where.


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I'm not picky, just piggy..



Same here!!!!!!!!!  Just someone CHOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Good grief!!!!!   I mentioned Suwanee... That isn't TOO far from Duluth!  Y'all are just too hard to please!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

Tell y'all what... Whenever someone goes to lunch, just post it here, and maybe you'll have company!!!???!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm gonna make an executive decision and call it LaCazuela restaurant at the time you mentioned (11:30am) this Friday October 13. 
Here is the address and directions from their website.


914 Market Place Blvd
Cumming, GA 30041 
678-947-0718
Fax 678-947-0725 


Hours of Operation

Mon-Thurs
Friday
Sat
Sun 11:00a-10:00p
11:00a-10:30p
12:00p-10:30p
12:00p-10:00p 

Directions
Take GA-400 to exit 14 (Highway 20) and turn east. Go one-quarter mile and turn left into the Market Place Shopping Plaza. La Cazuela is located on the right side, in front of Home Depot.

This of course is coming from 400 N. From the Buford area, just go west on Hwy. 20. It'll be on your right just before GA 400.

OK, now who's in ???


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 10, 2006)

Just saw this... gonna try and get there any way possible, but if somethings up in the building (i'm in maintenance) I'll have 2 drop out.  I'm just down 400, it should be a go


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> Me three.  Mind if I join you?  Let me know when and where.



I don't mind at all. Just let me find out a time and location... lets see how many people we can get to join us.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll try to make it to La Cazuela...according to map quest, it is almost 30 minutes away from where I work. I'll see if I can leave early.


----------



## JR (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  This Friday, 11:30ish, La Cazuela!!!!    Finally got it hammered out!  

Oh, by the way, do they sell hamburgers?  I hate Mexican!  

































Just kidding!


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> I'll try to make it to La Cazuela...according to map quest, it is almost 30 minutes away from where I work. I'll see if I can leave early.



Nvermind...too far away. I'll never make it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 10, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Good grief!!!!!   I mentioned Suwanee... That isn't TOO far from Duluth!  Y'all are just too hard to please!!!!!!!



Now wait just a minute!  When I said Suwanee.... ah, nevermind....


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe next Friday, the 20th we can get together at 
La Cazuela Mexican Restaurant  

4219 Pleasant Hill Rd
Duluth, GA, 30096-6332 
(770) 623-6026 
This is closer for me. Who is in?


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Maybe next Friday, the 20th we can get together at
> La Cazuela Mexican Restaurant



Eating Mexican food the day before gun season when you're planning to spend all day in a tree stand is truly one of life's greater gambles!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Maybe next Friday, the 20th we can get together at
> La Cazuela Mexican Restaurant
> 
> 4219 Pleasant Hill Rd
> ...



Not to offend, but shouldn't another thread be started for a gathering in Gwinnett, so as not to confuse with the one this Friday in Cumming that this thread is about?


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Not to offend, but shouldn't another thread be started for a gathering in Gwinnett, so as not to confuse with the one this Friday in Cumming that this thread is about?



Yeah, you are right.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> Eating Mexican food the day before gun season when you're planning to spend all day in a tree stand is truly one of life's greater gambles!



Sounds like you have had a problem in the past.


----------



## savage270 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is this lunch outting open to anyone?  I am very new to hunting... this will be my first season and I'd like to come out and meet some new people and talk hunting.


----------



## outdoorgirl (Oct 10, 2006)

savage270 said:


> Is this lunch outting open to anyone?  I am very new to hunting... this will be my first season and I'd like to come out and meet some new people and talk hunting.



From my understanding, anyone from Woody's is invited.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Oct 10, 2006)

outdoorgirl said:


> Sounds like you have had a problem in the past.



Oh yeah.  I'm sure anyone who has ever used a climbing stand has experienced the same...well, uh, situation.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 10, 2006)

savage270 said:


> Is this lunch outting open to anyone?  I am very new to hunting... this will be my first season and I'd like to come out and meet some new people and talk hunting.



Absolutely !!! It's for anyone on here that wants to come. The more,the merrier.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2006)

Im coming I may be a litlle late Ive got a meeting at 1030 dont know how long it will take.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

OK. As it stands right now, we have a "yes" from Kennyjr1976, Branchminnow, StriperAddict, Savage270, and Sugar Hill Scouter for lunch on Friday. It's not too late. The more, the merrier !!! Who else is in ???


----------



## Jorge (Oct 11, 2006)

Friday   Don't y'all have hunt camps to be getting to?

I'm going to be a big maybe. It's only 5 minutes from my office, but I usually work through lunch on Friday so I can get to the club ASAP. I'll try to make it this week though.


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

I look forward to seeing everyone Friday!!! Come on folks... GADAWG, where you at??????  I know you live up there.... And I thought that Craig Knight did too, but I can't blame him since the last time we tried this, he was the only one who showed up!!!

And as someone has already said.... The Gwinnett lunch.... Mexican the day before the gun opener.... Away from 'modernized facilities' (in my case anyway).....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 11, 2006)

My plans for Friday have changed somewhat and I might be able to make it afterall.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 11, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Friday   Don't y'all have hunt camps to be getting to?
> 
> :



Nope  I quit hunting clubs a few years ago, but I do hunt close to home!!!


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

The list keeps growing!!!

Kennyjr1976
Branchminnow
StriperAddict
Savage270
Sugar Hill Scouter
Dutchman


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

dutchman said:


> My plans for Friday have changed somewhat and I might be able to make it afterall.



Bring it on, bro' !!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> The list keeps growing!!!
> 
> Kennyjr1976
> Branchminnow
> ...



I've also sent a PM to Fatboy84. He lives in the Cumming area. Not sure where he works, though. Hopefully, he can make it, too. We're working on having a good crowd!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

*I got mine...*



Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> We're working on having a good crowd!!



Wear a Woody's cap if ya got one


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Wear a Woody's cap if ya got one



I don't have one, but will be looking for those that do. I know what the Dutchman looks like.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I don't have one, but will be looking for those that do. I know what the Dutchman looks like.



I was tempted to put back a better mugshot on my avatar, but I mighta skeered some


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> I was tempted to put back a better mugshot on my avatar, but I mighta skeered some



Which one are U ??


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 11, 2006)

*The tall feller....*



Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Which one are U ??



To the right...  that's me and my better half (middle rear), or as Nicodemus sez, "the redhead"  
We had this pic done 3 yrs ago in Gatlingburg with my folks, on a mini vacation with them.


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Wear a Woody's cap if ya got one



I thought about wearing a name tag... And having one for all to wear on their shirts?????    

What do ya think?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I thought about wearing a name tag... And having one for all to wear on their shirts?????
> 
> What do ya think?



Might not be a bad idea....


----------



## stiletto (Oct 11, 2006)

Is this Oct 13th lunch in Cumming open to anyone, including someone looking to get started hunting?  I've been a rifle/pistol target shooter/plinker as well as a reloader for many years and I'd like to get into the sport of hunting (small game, deer, waterfowl over time I'd like to try it all).   I own a decent scoped .22, scoped .270 and a 12 gauge autoloader.  I'm looking to learn the ropes from some patient souls that perhaps wouldn't mind sharing their expertise and bring a newcomer into the fold.    I am in Alpharetta.  Thanks! ....John


----------



## JR (Oct 11, 2006)

John... You don't need to be a hunter to be a Woody-ite!!!  Feel free to come on in!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 11, 2006)

Fatboy84 can't make it. He just sent me a PM. We'll just have to eat enough for him. Wait a minute, that might not be too easy... 
Welcome Stiletto...


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> . I know what the Dutchman looks like.



Im sorry for your luck.


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

I'll be the one in flip-flops.... Bermuda shorts, and a pink and yellow tank top....


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll be the one in flip-flops.... Bermuda shorts, and a pink and yellow tank top....



Alllllrighty then !!!


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Alllllrighty then !!!


----------



## stiletto (Oct 12, 2006)

Can someone definitely going PM their cell number to me?  Just in case I end up wandering endlessly....


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

No need to be shy... Here is mine, so ANYBODY who makes it there is looking for another Woody-ite can find...

770-891-6000
Kenny (of course)


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

So, there should be 7 of us there tomorrow for sure. I'm looking forward to meetin' all you fellers...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got a PM from MuzzyDoug. Looks like there should be 8 of us there tomorrow !!  Any other takers ? C'mon...


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 12, 2006)

*bummer...*

Gotta drop out   the shop is down in manpower Fri and doing an away lunch is a no can do


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh............ Here we go..... 'They' gonna start dropping like flies by the time lunch time gets here tomorrow!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

I plan to be there this go 'round.


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

I think we should have a 're-confirm' roll call tomorrow morning!  To make 100% sure who will be there!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Gotta drop out   the shop is down in manpower Fri and doing an away lunch is a no can do



Sorry to hear you won't make it, Striper...We'll see you next time.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2006)

Im there just like I said I was, in the first one I said I would try in this one ILL BE THERE.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 12, 2006)

Wait a minute .........where is..........Kennesaw?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> I think we should have a 're-confirm' roll call tomorrow morning!  To make 100% sure who will be there!



Sounds OK with me. But, I'll be there the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise...


----------



## muzzydoug (Oct 12, 2006)

*lunch*

me (muzzydoug) and matt(singnal24 )  are gonna try to be there.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 12, 2006)

this is way to far away to drive for lunch! o well, maybe next time!


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

muzzydoug said:


> me (muzzydoug) and matt(singnal24 )  are gonna try to be there.



Try?? Try????  We need definates out of you boys!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Darcy said:


> this is way to far away to drive for lunch! o well, maybe next time!



Ahhh.... Bring the helicopter.... There is a place to land no too far from here!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 12, 2006)

Darcy said:


> this is way to far away to drive for lunch! o well, maybe next time!



Like you've got anything better to do...


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2006)

Alright, I'm in. La Caz on Mkt. Place in Cumming at 11:30 AM, right?


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Yea....


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh............ Here we go..... 'They' gonna start dropping like flies by the time lunch time gets here tomorrow!




Hope it winds up being better than the last one.


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Craig Knight said:


> Hope it winds up being better than the last one.



I know... You in Craig?


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 12, 2006)

I will try to ride by if theres more than 3 cars in the parking lot this time I will probably stop and say Hello to some old faces and new ones.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

Great turnout !!! If my math is correct, we could have 10 folks there. I'm lookin' forward to it.
KJr1976, your idea of a final confirmation tomorrow morning is a good idea. But, I'm in for sure. Sounds like most of the rest of these fellers are, too.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 12, 2006)

Craig Knight said:


> I will try to ride by if theres more than 3 cars in the parking lot this time I will probably stop and say Hello to some old faces and new ones.



C'mon CK. We'll be there.


----------



## JR (Oct 12, 2006)

Sugar Hill, Unless 400 northbound is shut down, I'll be there, but regardless, I'll check in in the morning for a final, "YEA"!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

CK Im coming, so if that dont run you off then nothing will.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> CK Im coming, so if that dont run you off then nothing will.



Roger that!

I'll see you boys up there.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

10-4.... I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> 10-4.... I'll be there!!!!



You bringing those Falcons tickets with you?


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

You bringin the $$$$ for 'em?   

By the way... I'll be in a Black GMC CrewCab Z71......  And Texas pullover!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

Im bringing what I told you I could afford, not really what you are expecting to get..........................


Ill be in a tan chevy xtra cab myself, with a John Deere tag on the front!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be there. Blue F-150 with the 4-wheeler with the spreader on it. Whoever gets there first, have them pull some tables together in that first section. See y'all about 11:30.

George


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> I'll be there. Blue F-150 with the 4-wheeler with the spreader on it. Whoever gets there first, have them pull some tables together in that first section. See y'all about 11:30.
> 
> George



Now wait just a min.!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your 4-wheeler??????? You trying to rub it in to those of us who can't get to the deer lease this weekend????     

How many did we come up with???? 8? 10? 12?  



Oh, and Branch, you can show up with that $$$, but unfortunately you'll leave with it too... Besides, the tix are my buddies, I don't have them....  

Nobody answered my other question, does La Cazuela serve hamburgers?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be in a Red/Camel F-150. I think we need to reserve 12 places. At last count we had 10, with the possibility of a couple more. See you fellers in a little over two hours.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

I just scrolled through all the posts. Here's the roll call with some not confirmed.
KennyJr1976
Branchminnow
Savage270
Dutchman
Jorge
Sugar Hill Scouter
Stiletto
MuzzyDoug
Signal24
CraigKnight


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

Hamburgers???????


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> I'll be there. Blue F-150 with the 4-wheeler with the spreader on it. Whoever gets there first, have them pull some tables together in that first section. See y'all about 11:30.
> 
> George



Just print your avatar and tape it to your forehead so we'll know you when you come in...


By the way, Carol's coming along with me.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> Just print your avatar and tape it to your forehead so we'll know you when you come in...



Ummmm... You can print yours and put it on yours...


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm fixin' to head out fellas. See you all in a bit !!


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll be heading out in about 25-30 min....


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> I'm fixin' to head out fellas. See you all in a bit !!



If you get there first, go ahead and get a pitcher of frozen Margaritas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> If you get there first, go ahead and get a pitcher of frozen Margaritas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry, KJr. I don't drink...You boys will have to order your own. See ya !!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

Im leaving now.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm on my way!


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

I want a full report on the EATS and, of course, the _camaraderie_


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> I want a full report on the EATS and, of course, the _camaraderie_



Oh man, you missed it! It was out of hand.  

I left when they ran out of tequila. That and because Branch was hogging all the strippers.  

Enjoyed it guys!


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Same here Jorge!!!!  

I tell ya, Branch is OUTTA control!!!!!!!!!  Next time, someone else needs to hold the money!!!!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Same here Jorge!!!!
> 
> I tell ya, Branch is OUTTA control!!!!!!!!!  Next time, someone else needs to hold the money!!!!!




You think he'll make bail?


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> You think he'll make bail?



Who knows, but he better not call me.... Not after the way he mouthed off to that LEO, whew, talk about a tongue lashing!!!      I couldn't speak to a dog the way he did....


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Who knows, but he better not call me.... Not after the way he mouthed off to that LEO, whew, talk about a tongue lashing!!!      I couldn't speak to a dog the way he did....




Yeah, tell me about it. He asked for my number, but I gave it him the number to the GWF instead. Maybe they will bail his butt out.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. He asked for my number, but I gave it him the number to the GWF instead. Maybe they will bail his butt out.



     

I wonder if they will let him on the internet in the pokey?


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got settled in back at work after our eatin' meetin'. I enjoyed it fellas. Let's do it again. 
Here's the pic we took. From left to right ; Jorge, Stiletto,KennyJr1976,Dutchman,Sugar Hill Scouter, and Branchminnow.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm trying to remember that picture.... Oh... must have been early, before the drinks really started flowing, because I don't remember Dutchman with his shirt on!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Yeah, tell me about it. He asked for my number, but I gave it him the number to the GWF instead. Maybe they will bail his butt out.



You'da thought he'd have had better sense to be so loud with that table full of sheriff's deputies sitting right there!

But the bird watchers ($1 to Jeff Phillips) should be able to help him out. They're so much help to all of us hunters anyway.

Enjoy your time in the Forsyth County lockup, Branch.

Had a good time, guys.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> You'da thought he'd have had better sense to be so loud with that table full of sheriff's deputies sitting right there!...



  No joke. They were right there weren't they?


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> No joke. They were right there weren't they?



Yea, they were!!!  Of course, I think they were pretty tolerant, since we were pretty much all there enjoying the 'scenery', but leave it to Branch.... Geez his big mouth!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Jorge said:


> No joke. They were right there weren't they?



VERY CLOSE...

And I'm so rude. I totally forgot to mention how good it was to see Carol again. She's the one who made the picture. And ate the veggie toco.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> But the bird watchers ($1 to Jeff Phillips) should be able to help him out. They're so much help to all of us hunters anyway.



Wouldn't it be better if they GWF keep Branch locked up?????  Talk about 'preserving the habitat'!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Wouldn't it be better if they GWF keep Branch locked up?????  Talk about 'preserving the habitat'!!!!



He does have pretty big feet.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 13, 2006)

looks like a rough crowd


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Darcy said:


> looks like a rough crowd



Hey now... I know WE aren't much to look at, but trust me that we had most of the attention there with Carol!!!  

WOW boys, I didn't know they made 'em as fine as her now a days!!!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> VERY CLOSE...
> 
> And I'm so rude. I totally forgot to mention how good it was to see Carol again. She's the one who made the picture. And ate the veggie toco.



Yeah, she even brought her own tofu for desert.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry I missed the fun.


You realise that when Branch gets on here, ya'll will get a major whoopin'


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 13, 2006)

Branch, I guess you noticed Stiletto and me are the only ones not giving you any grief !!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry I missed the fun.
> 
> 
> You realise that when Branch gets on here, ya'll will get a major whoopin'



I ain't skeerd.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Branch, I guess you noticed Stiletto and me are the only ones not giving you any grief !!



Wait till he finds out what you said about him on the phone afterwards.

I just noticed something about the photo. Stiletto kinda reminds me of ol' Wilson on Home Improvement. All he needs is the hat.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry I had to bail out on you guys so early


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

dutchman said:


> I just noticed something about the photo. Stiletto kinda reminds me of ol' Wilson on Home Improvement. All he needs is the hat.



That just made me laugh!    

And Scouter, how you figure Branch is even gonna read this for a while... Way I see it, I've known people to get 18-25 yrs. in the penn for what he did!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

Well it just so happens that i needed to go the jail house anyway to see mom and paw paw, they are doing fine, I got a good freind who owns a bail bonds company.



BTW to all out there dont depend on the Woody's crowd to try and help a brother out they will turn tail and run like a rabbit in front of a good beagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> Well it just so happens that I needed to go the jail house anyway to see mom and paw paw, they are doing fine, I got a good friend who owns a bail bonds company.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW to all out there don't depend on the Woody's crowd to try and help a brother out they will turn tail and run like a rabbit in front of a good beagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It was good to see you again, Branch.


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> BTW to all out there dont depend on the Woody's crowd to try and help a brother out they will turn tail and run like a rabbit in front of a good beagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey man, I'm all about helping a brother out and all, but when you did what you did.... With all those people watching.... Yea man, you on your OWN!!!!     

Oh, by the way, did you get Carroll home ok?


It was nice meeting you too Branch!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 13, 2006)

I shot a 80 for all who might want to know. The wind was howling!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Oct 13, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I shot a 80 for all who might want to know. The wind was howling!!!!!!!



OH NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!!!  Where did ya play??? And why didn't you invite ANYONE else!!??!!?  I'm up for anytime you wanna hit 'em!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 15, 2006)

Branchminnow said:


> I shot a 80 for all who might want to know. The wind was howling!!!!!!!



Oh yeah, I forgot you said you were going to slip out and play 9 on that par 3 course.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Oct 15, 2006)

Branch, with friends like these, who needs enemies ???


----------



## JR (Oct 15, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Branch, with friends like these, who needs enemies ???


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 16, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot you said you were going to slip out and play 9 on that par 3 course.



I forgot I told you.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 16, 2006)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Branch, with friends like these, who needs enemies ???



Freinds????? these are Freinds??????????


----------

